# Lowrance iFinder Go



## Andreas 25 (23. September 2005)

Kennt von euch jemand das *Lowrance iFinder Go* GPS?

Will schon seit längeren die Rute und Rolle abonnieren, jetzt ist das als Abo-Geschenk drin.
Was meint ihr, taugt das Teil was? Oder sollte ich lieber die Finger weg lassen?

Erzählt mir mal bitte eure Erfahrungen und von Leuten die sich etwas auskennen gerne auch nur die Meinung? Vielleicht sagt ihr ja auch, für den Preis kann es nichts gescheites sein.

Das Hier ist es:






Danke euch.
Gruß Andreas!!! |wavey:


----------



## dtnorway (24. September 2005)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hallo!

Kannst Du ohne Bedenken nehmen. Ist für GPS-Einsteiger auf alle Fälle ein gutes Gerät und nicht nur für die. Habe das Gerät selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Einfach zu bedienen und man kann GPS-Koordinaten auch direkt eingeben die man sich auf diversen Seekarten vorher angeschaut hat.

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## boat_c19 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hallo, habe das Gerät auch seit kurzem und komme damit gut zu recht. Nur wenn ich bei http://www.emissionshaus.com/kc/deutsch/purplefinder/index.xml

Koordinaten suche, erscheint die letzte Zahl immer vierstellig:

zB: 63 Grad 47 Min und 58.59 Sek

Beim Gerät lassen sich aber bei den Sekunden nur 3-Stellen eintragen. Wie trage ich die nun ein?

Habe mal gelesen, dass man 58.59 mit 1000 multipliziert und durch 60 dividiert. Habe diese Zahl dann als 3 stellige Sekundenzahl bei http://ngis2.statkart.no/norgesglasset/default.html

eingegeben, umgerechnet, kam aber nie auf die gleiche Stelle, nun habe ich meine Zweifel mit diesem Rechenschlüssel, will ja nicht auf der Karte Stellen suchen, diese eintragen und die sind dann ganz woanders.

Weiß jemand Rat??
Danke


----------



## Andreas 25 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Liegst schon richtig.
Du  gibst im iFinder als Dezimalminuten-Format ein, hast aber nur das Sekunden-Format von der Website.
Also rechnest du:

58,59 * 1000 / 60 = 976,5 
also gibst du 977 (gerundet) ein.

So sollte es eigentlich funzen!


----------



## DinkDiver (16. April 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

So viel ich weiß kann man beim ifinder auch so einstellen das er grad,minuten,sekunden verwendet.

Noch was anders. hat einer von euch auch das problem das das gps manchmal trotz zugriff auf 7Sateliten mit relativ gutem empfang keine Position findet. Das Problem hab ich nämlich mit meinem Ifinder go.


----------



## boat_c19 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hallo, habe mit dem Finden der Position kein Problem, dauert vielleicht mal 3 Minuten aber dann gehts. 

Danke für die erste Antwort auf meíne Frage. Bin aber nun lästig und frage nochmals, warum erscheint dann beim 2. Link den ich oben angeführt habe, wenn ich die korrigierte Zahl eingebe immer eine andere Stelle?

Gruß aus Tirol|kopfkrat


----------



## Kunze (17. April 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hallo!

@Andreas: Hab es mal verschoben ins GPS Forum... #h


----------



## Andreas 25 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Danke Bernd, mich juckts nicht mehr.
Ist schon ein halbes Jahr alt - nicht mitgekommen?  

Bis später! #h


----------



## Gono (26. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kannst Du ohne Bedenken nehmen. Ist für GPS-Einsteiger auf alle Fälle ein gutes Gerät und nicht nur für die. Habe das Gerät selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Einfach zu bedienen und man kann GPS-Koordinaten auch direkt eingeben die man sich auf diversen Seekarten vorher angeschaut hat.
> 
> Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


Hallo zusammen!
Experimentiere seit Tagen an Land mit dem Gerät (Lowrance iFinder Go), finde aber nirgendwo in der Bedienungsanleitung, wie man gespeicherte "Recent Finds" wieder entfernt. Inzwischen habe ich dort -zig Punkte abgelegt, aber so müllt man sich ja im Laufe der Zeit den Speicher voll!
Wer kann helfen??? Eilt, will zum Wochenende zum Fisch.
Dank im Voraus 
Gono


----------



## Pixelschreck (26. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Moin moin!
Das hab ich auch noch nicht genau raus, aber ich denke das die überschrieben werden sobald der Speicherplatz benötigt wird???

P.S.: habs mal in einem anderen Forum gepostet: http://www.geoclub.de/viewtopic.php?p=176292#176292

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## SteinbitIII (27. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hallo Gone!
Weiß nicht, ob es dir weiter hilft aber ich habe z.B das iFinder Go PRO und da ist es so, das ich z.B jeden einzelnen Wegpunkt aufrufen kann, dann gibt mir das Gerät auch vor, was ich mit den Punkt machen kann, z.B Namen ändern, Koordinaten ändern usw. Unter anderem steht da auch löschen, womit ich den Wegpunkt auch löschen kann. Vielleicht ist es bei dem Gerät auch so, wenn nicht,,,,,dann halt nicht!
Gruß SteinbitIII#h


----------



## SteinbitIII (27. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Sorry, ich meinte Gono!#c


----------



## Andreas 25 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Habe mein Gerät jetzt 3 Wochen in Norge benutzt, kann jetzt so ziemlich damit umgehen.
Sind "Recent Finds" denn die Wegpunkte? Ich habe auf Deutsch umgestellt, da sagt mir das gerade nichts, wenn ja dann folgendermaßen:

Gehe mal auf der Taste FIND, dann "Wegpunkte" wählen ENT drücken, "Name" wählen ENT drücken, jetzt wählst du in der Liste den zu löschenden Wegpunkt aus ENT, dann einmal die Pfeiltaste nach Links, dann sollte "Löschen da stehen und ENT.

Oder sind "Recent Finds" diese Icons???
Helf mir mal auf die Sprünge, welche das sind, dann versuche ich dir zu helfen.
Denn meine Bedienungsanleitung ist irgendwo im noch nicht ausgepackten Angelzeug, die finde ich jetzt nicht so schnell.

#h Andreas


----------



## Pixelschreck (27. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Also ich denke das ein Markenklopapier besser ist als die Anleitung. Die "recent finds" sind wohl gelöschte Wegepunkte. Also praktisch wie der Papierkorb von Windoof.


----------



## Andreas 25 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Achso, ne Sorry das überfordert mich dann auch.
Habe da so meine Zweifel ob das geht, die einzige wird da sein alles zu löschen, denn so eine Reset-Funktion wo alles klar gemacht wird gibt es wenn ich mich recht erinnere, allerdings wären dann auch deine Punkte weg, die du ja noch brauchst.

#h Andreas


----------



## Pilkman (27. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hi,

ich habe meinen I-Finder Go zwar vor kurzem verkauft, aber "Recent Finds" würde ich mal direkt mit "Kürzliche Treffer" übersetzen. Will sagen, dass mit dieser Option die Wegpunkte aufgerufen werden können, die vor kurzem abgespeichert wurden.

Klingt wahrscheinlich, hmm?  :m


----------



## Gono (27. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hallo in die Runde!

Erst mal vielen Dank, besonders an Pixelschreck, Steinbitt III, Andreas 25 und Pilkman. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, so schnell Antwort zu bekommen.

Leider führt keiner Eurer Tipps so richtig weiter. Zur Information: "Recent Finds" sind "letzte oder neuste Markierungspunkte", die ich durch Ent/Ent im Gelände markiert und mit Namen wie "Leng", "Lumb", Seelachs 60 M" usw. abgespeichert habe. Selbst wenn ich alle Wegpunkte gelöscht habe, sind diese "Recent Finds" noch gelistet. Mit Ent, Pfeil, Ent/Ent/Ent befindet sich der markierte Punkt wieder in der Wegpunktliste, d.h. er war nie gelöscht, und wenn ich ihn als Wegpunkt lösche, ist er dennoch unter "Recent finds" nicht verschwunden.
Die Funktion "Optionen zurücksetzen" = "Auslieferungszustand wiederherstellen" hilft auch nicht weiter, da so nur Maßbezeichnungen und Ähnliches zurückgesetzt und Wegpunkte gelöscht werden, "Recent Finds" aber nicht verschwinden!
Morgen, Donnerstag, werde ich weiter tüfteln. Habt Ihr denn nicht das Problem, dass die Liste unter "Recent Finds" immer länger wird?
Bis auf Weiteres

Petri Heil und Dank!
Gono


----------



## Pixelschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Also bei mir finden sich in der Liste recent finds nur Wegepunkte die schon lange gelöscht wurden aber nicht alle und auch nicht die neuesten. Ich kann keinen logischen Zusammenhang finden.


----------



## Andreas 25 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, wo ich diese Liste finde? Habe gerade mal im Menü gesucht, aber da habe ich nichts gefunden.

Danke!

#h Andreas


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*



Andreas 25 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, wo ich diese Liste finde? Habe gerade mal im Menü gesucht, aber da habe ich nichts gefunden.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> #h Andreas


 
............das würde mich auch interessieren, ist es denn so das es sich nur um Wegpunkte handelt oder auch Strecken?


----------



## Gono (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Taste FIND rechts oben, 2. Zeile "Recent Finds...". Dort sind keine Strecken, nur Punkte, die - wie Pixelschreck richtig anmerkt - vorher als Wegpunkte gelöscht  wurden, aber offensichtlich im Speicher noch vorhanden sind.


----------



## Pilkman (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hmm, ich habe an meinem Garmin GPS 60 auch eine Option "Zuletzt gefunden", wenn ich die FIND-Taste drücke. Lösche ich aber hier einen Wegpunkt, ist der auch in der Option "Wegpunkte" endgültig gelöscht. 

Eigentlich ja auch logisch, da diese "Recent Finds" bzw. "Zuletzt gefunden"-Funktion ja lediglich eine andere Art der Sortierung darstellen sollte... |kopfkrat ... die Inhalte sollten aber die gleichen sein wie bei der Wegpunkte-Option. Ähnlich wie die "Verlaufs-Option" im Browser... #h

Ich würde mal auf einen Software-Fehler beim Lowrance tippen, wenn sich die "Recent Finds" nicht löschen lassen. Oder aber es ist gewollt, dass sich diese Daten selbst überschreiben, wenn der (dafür vorgesehene) Speicher voll ist.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*



Gono schrieb:


> Taste FIND rechts oben, 2. Zeile "Recent Finds...". Dort sind keine Strecken, nur Punkte, die - wie Pixelschreck richtig anmerkt - vorher als Wegpunkte gelöscht wurden, aber offensichtlich im Speicher noch vorhanden sind.


 
........also bei mir ist bei *"FIND"* 2. Zeile *"Plätze auf der Karte",* drückt man *"ENT"* wirdd es unterteilt in *Cities, Countries *und* Water,* das sind Feste Punkte auf der Karte, die auf dem internen Speicher sind und die Du nicht löschen kannst, du kannst Sie aber ausblenden,drücke *Menü* und gehe auf *Kartengrupen*, wenn du das Häckchen durch *ENT* entfernst, werden die jeweiligen *RECENT FINDS(Kategorien)* ausgeblendet, denke ich#c


----------



## Andreas 25 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Aha,
also bei mir ist es der erste Punkt unter FIND - Komisch?!

Wenn man da mit ENT drauf geht und einen Punkt mit ENT auswählt, kann man ihn ja löschen, dann ist er aus der Liste verschwunden, aber ist noch auf der Karte.
Wenn ihr jetzt nochmal auf FIND geht und Wegpunkte wählt und die Nummer jetzt auch noch löscht, ist der Punkt auf der Karte und aus der Liste gelöscht.
(Zumindest bei mir)
Das wollt ihr doch - Oder?

#h Andreas


----------



## Pixelschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Aaalllsooo:
-> Find -> Recent Finds... -> Ent -> Punkt X -> Ent = Auswahl: Goto oder auf der Karte finden.
Nichts mit löschen oder ähnliches. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung nach welchen Kreterien die Punkte dort abgelegt werden.

Ich hab den iFinder Go II Software Version 1.3.0 Build JR210C.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Aaalllsooo:
> -> Find -> Recent Finds... -> Ent -> Punkt X -> Ent = Auswahl: Goto oder auf der Karte finden.
> Nichts mit löschen oder ähnliches. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung nach welchen Kreterien die Punkte dort abgelegt werden.
> 
> Ich hab den iFinder Go II Software Version 1.3.0 Build JR210C.


 
..........dort wo *GO TO* steht kannst du mit den Richtungsfeil links oder rechts wählen und löshen|kopfkrat


----------



## Pixelschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Nö da kommt nur goto und auf der Karte finden in den "recent finds". In den normalen Wegepunkten kein Problem.


----------



## Andreas 25 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Dann ist das beim iFinder Go *II* anders, wenn ich nach rechts klicke kommt:

Go To
Auf Der Karte Finden
Edit Name
Edit Symbol
Edit Position
Edit Altitude
Löschen

Dann gehts von vorne los.
Wenn ich dort lösche ist es aus der Liste verschwunden, dann nur noch unter Wegpunkt das selbe machen.
Musst mal jemand finden, der auch den II hat, vielleicht liegt bei dir ein Fehler in der Software vor


----------



## Pixelschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Diese Auswahl funktioniert bei den "normalen" das heisst nicht gelöschten Wegepunkten unter find -> Wegepunkte. Bei den "recent finds" geht das nicht. Ausserdem erscheinen dort nur Wegepunkte die irgendwann gelöscht wurden aber auch nicht alle gelöschten. Keine Ahnung was das soll. der Rest funktioniert jedenfalls.


----------



## Gono (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Genau so, wie Pixelschreck das beschreibt, ist das bei mir. Anscheinend muss man damit leben.
So long, Gono


----------



## NOK Angler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Besitze seit heute auch ein Ifinder go2. kann von selben problem berichten. können dann ja nur hoffen das der speicherplatz denn auch wirklich überschrieben wird wenn es mal so weit sein sollte.

hat evtl schonmal jemand eine mail an lowrance geschickt und ghefragt wie die sich das gedacht haben ???#c


----------



## Gono (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Wer den iFinder Go 1 oder 2 hat, möge mal bitte in "Freien Speicher prüfen" klicken (unter "Systemeinstellung"). Obwohl ich ja nur seit 3 Tagen herumexperimentiere, sind 7% belegt und, wie es aussieht, nicht wieder frei zu bekommen. 
Ich habe übrigens iFinder Go1.


----------



## NOK Angler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

werde morgen mal bei Gebr. Becker Technik Kg anrufen. zumindest ist meine Bedingsanleitung von denen. Vieleicht können die ja helfen. Werde die auch drauf aufmerksam machen das auf diesen punkt nicht in der BDA eingegangen wird.


----------



## Pixelschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Ich hab das Teil jetzt seit ca. 14 Tagen und es sind 8% Speicher belegt, das ist ja auch ok. In der original Bda (Lowrance eng. Pdf) steht ja auch nichts darüber drinn, ebenso ist die Meldung CGI-Begrenzung überschritten nicht dokumentiert. Aber bei dem billigsten Gerät in der Klasse ist das nicht verwunderlich. Ich hab erstmal einschlägige Foren durchgegoogelt aber ohne Erfolg. Mal abwarten was sich so ergiebt binn eh ein paar Tage nicht zu Hause.
Bis die Bda überarbeitet ist gibts dann sicher schon den iFinder Supergo 3000


----------



## Gono (29. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Irgendwo   habe ich gelesen, dass "CGI-Begrenzung überschritten" bedeutet: "Außerhalb der Kurstoleranz", die sich ja einstellen lässt.


----------



## NOK Angler (29. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

So , gerade bei Gebr. Becker Technik angerufen , nur ist leider bis zum 4.10 kein Techniker mehr im Haus und die gute Frau hat auch keine möglichkeit einen zu erreichen |uhoh: .

Aber immerhin klang sie sehr freundlich.


----------



## ckaruso (26. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Auch wenn die Frage schon mehrere Jahre alt ist...

Unter Recent Finds werden maximal 20 Punkte gespeichert, danach wird der Reihe nach überschrieben.
Unter Recent Finds werden meines Wissens nach immer die letzten Punkte angezeigt die per GO TO befehl angesteuert wurden.


----------



## SteffenG (27. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hallo also ich habe den normalen ifinder von lowrance also bei mir funktioniert es das ich einzelne Punkte löschen bearbeiten etc... kann so habe ich meine Stellen an Land mit einem Zelt Symbol versehen und die Spots mit Fischsymbolen und wenn ich dann auf delete gehe enteferne ich die gespeicherten Punkte !!!

Mfg steffen


----------



## Pixelschreck (27. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Übrigens :
Unter Menü -> Menü -> Koordinatensystem Grad/ Minute/Sekunde einstellen und unter Kartendatum WGS 1972... Dann kann man Koordinaten aus Google Earth übernehmen. Ortsmarke erstellen und mit Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften die Koordinaten anzeigen lassen. Leerstellen sind mit 0 aufzufüllen und die Sekunden auf eine Stelle runden. Die Längengrade sind 3-stellig!
Breite:  54° 8'34.89"N Länge:  11°39'53.98"O
Eingabe: Breite= 54 08 9 N  Länge= 011 39 9 E
(das ist dann der Strandparkplatz bei Meschendorf).

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Hallo.

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe!!!

Habe mir ein Lowrance i Finder 2i gekauft.

Nun baut es aber kein ausreichend starkes Signal zu den Satelliten auf um die Position zu bestimmen. Es Sagt immer nur 

Kein Fix...

1 Stunde...
2 Stunden...

Das obwohl das Gerät im Freien liegt und kein Hindernis zum Himmel besteht.

Habe das Display mal fotografiert.


Was kann ich tun?
Ist das Gerät defekt???


----------



## Jirko (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

nabend #h

versuche bitte mal dein handgerät neu zu initialisieren (setup)... gut möglich, dass es beim letzten einsatz von dem verkäufer an einem ort eingesetzt wurde, der sich extrem weit von deinem jetzigen aufenthaltsort befindet > das handgerät sucht die im speicher abgelegten, letztmalig kontaktieren satelliten, welche nun womöglich nicht mehr gefunden werden... aber in dem fall müsste dein navigerät wenigstens nach bummelich 5-10 minuten die aktuellen satellitendaten empfangen... wie lange lässt du die suche laufen? #h


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Bis zu zwei Stunden.

Habe auch schon die Funktion GPS initialisieren genutzt. Zwecklos...

Er zeigt mir auch bis zu drei Satelliten mit fast voller Stärke an, aber die Balken werden nicht Schwarz für ein starkes Signal.


----------



## Heuwiese (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Auf alle Fälle ist das Teil nicht defekt. Ich hatte auch mal zwei solche Teile und das gleiche Problem.
Ich habe einfach alle Einstellungen von dem noch funktionierenden Gerät übernommen.
Aber genau weis ich die Ursache nicht mehr.
Mein Vorschlag:
stelle auf Werkseinstellung zurück.
Ich glaube es war nur ein falsch gesetztes Kreuz, was mich fast verzweifeln lies.


----------



## Jirko (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

...die balken müssen auch nicht komplett schwarz werden, da dies nur ein synonym für maximale empfangsstärke ist... 3/4 reicht in aller regel vollkommen aus und du bekommst schon bei 2-3 nen 2D-fix und ab den 4. nen 3D... je mehr satelliten empfangen werden, desto genauer ist die (3-dimensionale) positionsbestimmung...

wenn´s 2h gedauert hat, dann ist ne rücksetzung auf die werkseinstellungen (siehe posting heuwiese #6) sicherlich sinnvoll #h


----------



## Heuwiese (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Nach meiner Meinung sind die preiswerten Teile zum lernen und verstehen der Technik geeignet. Und zum wieder finden von Fangplätzen.
Teilweise hängen sich die Geräte auf, der Empfang ist nicht immer gegeben und die Bedienung erschließt sich nicht gleich für jeden.
Meine Sicherheit würde ich den Geräten nicht unbedingt an vertrauen.
Auf alle Fälle sollte man bevor der Ernstfall eintritt üben, dass man dann auch wirklich klar kommt.


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

Ja, das ist wohl richtig.

Aber eine einfache Markierung von Fangplätzen sollte wohl möglich sein...

Danke.


----------



## Heuwiese (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder Go*

@mrcrotaphytus:
Die Technik funktioniert schon auch bei den preiswerten Geräten. 
Zum Markieren und finden der Fangplätze reichen die immer.


----------

